# Work Permits for self-employed and small retail business, what can you tell me?



## toebeenz (Oct 17, 2009)

I am a Sports Injury Therapist and my wife wishes to sell women's clothes, both of us as self-employed people. Is it possible to get the necessary permits, is so, how?

Thanks!


----------



## zany (Sep 19, 2009)

toebeenz said:


> I am a Sports Injury Therapist and my wife wishes to sell women's clothes, both of us as self-employed people. Is it possible to get the necessary permits, is so, how?
> 
> Thanks!


You would first need to apply for residency in Cyprus, you would then be allowed to work. You should then go to the Dept of Social Insurance and register yourself as self employed, these contributions go towards your pension.:ranger:


----------



## toebeenz (Oct 17, 2009)

Thank you for your help.

Tony.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

toebeenz said:


> Thank you for your help.
> 
> Tony.


As an Eu citizen you do not have to wait until your residency comes through nor do you need work permits in order to work. 

Veronica


----------



## toebeenz (Oct 17, 2009)

Veronica said:


> As an Eu citizen you do not have to wait until your residency comes through nor do you need work permits in order to work.
> 
> Veronica


Our situation is that I am a CranioSacral and Sports Injury Therapist and my wife wishes to sell women's clothes as well as being an experienced Tarot Card reader. Your comments suggest that we would both be free to pursue our activities without running foul of the authorities?

If this is so why do they bother to have work permits at all or is this just for non-EU persons? Ae there any other snags that we should be aware of?

Many thanks for your assistance,

Tony.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

toebeenz said:


> Our situation is that I am a CranioSacral and Sports Injury Therapist and my wife wishes to sell women's clothes as well as being an experienced Tarot Card reader. Your comments suggest that we would both be free to pursue our activities without running foul of the authorities?
> 
> If this is so why do they bother to have work permits at all or is this just for non-EU persons? Ae there any other snags that we should be aware of?
> 
> ...


Non EU citizens needs work permits but since Cyprus joined the EU Brits dont need them anymore. You will however need to get your alien ID card which is needed for registering with the hospitals etc.
I would strongly recommend that you register with social insurance and for taxes etc as those who have been trying to fly under the radar in the past are now being pursued by the government and face heavy penalties if caught.
Your social insurance entitles you to the same health care as Cypriots and also some pension when you retire.

Veronica


----------



## toebeenz (Oct 17, 2009)

Veronica said:


> Non EU citizens needs work permits but since Cyprus joined the EU Brits dont need them anymore. You will however need to get your alien ID card which is needed for registering with the hospitals etc.
> I would strongly recommend that you register with social insurance and for taxes etc as those who have been trying to fly under the radar in the past are now being pursued by the government and face heavy penalties if caught.
> Your social insurance entitles you to the same health care as Cypriots and also some pension when you retire.
> 
> Veronica


I take your point about being 'legal' from a tax point of view and, as a person who has been self-employed most of his life, agree with this and have always presented accounts. I am already of pensionable age and at present drawing a New Zealand State Pension although my pension contributions were all accumulated as a UK National (I now have dual citizenship, NZ and UK.) My NZ pension is worth more than the UK one but is cut by 50% if I am out of NZ for more than 6 months. Would I qualify for any Cyprus pension rights to supplement this loss?

Thanks,

Tony.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

toebeenz said:


> I take your point about being 'legal' from a tax point of view and, as a person who has been self-employed most of his life, agree with this and have always presented accounts. I am already of pensionable age and at present drawing a New Zealand State Pension although my pension contributions were all accumulated as a UK National (I now have dual citizenship, NZ and UK.) My NZ pension is worth more than the UK one but is cut by 50% if I am out of NZ for more than 6 months. Would I qualify for any Cyprus pension rights to supplement this loss?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Tony.


Unless you have paid in the Cyprus social fund you wont be entitled to any extra pension. If you have paid your full contributions in the UKyou will probably get your pension from the UK .
However if you do work and contribute to the social fund you will be entitled to some extra pension from Cyprus once you stop working. How much, depends of course on how much you have contributed. 

Veronica


----------



## toebeenz (Oct 17, 2009)

Veronica said:


> Unless you have paid in the Cyprus social fund you wont be entitled to any extra pension. If you have paid your full contributions in the UKyou will probably get your pension from the UK .
> However if you do work and contribute to the social fund you will be entitled to some extra pension from Cyprus once you stop working. How much, depends of course on how much you have contributed.
> 
> Veronica


Thanks! I thought as much...but you never know?


----------



## toebeenz (Oct 17, 2009)

*Hi Veronica,*



Veronica said:


> As an Eu citizen you do not have to wait until your residency comes through nor do you need work permits in order to work.
> 
> Veronica


While I have a UK passport my wife is Thai. What is her status with regards to getting permission to live in CY and have multiple entry?

Thanks.

toebeenz


----------



## gloucester_geezer (May 5, 2008)

*Leaving NZ*



toebeenz said:


> I am a Sports Injury Therapist and my wife wishes to sell women's clothes, both of us as self-employed people. Is it possible to get the necessary permits, is so, how?
> 
> Thanks!


Hi Tony,

How long have you been in NZ then? Seems that most Brits move down that way; seems strange for someone to be moving back up this way. 

I have been to NZ and it is one of the places I would consider moving to, along with Cyprus, and perhaps even on a 6 month turnaround basis, so would be interested to know what is making you leave. It is easy to hear all to positive stuff about NZ but would appreciate hearing anything negative too.

Regards, 

Paul


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

toebeenz said:


> While I have a UK passport my wife is Thai. What is her status with regards to getting permission to live in CY and have multiple entry?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> toebeenz


As you are married she is entitled to live in Cyprus as your dependant.


----------

